# nw Alexandr Orlov advert



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Who's seen the new Compare the Meercat, sorry Market ad? It's another classic. Surely these ads are destined to be on the 100 all time great ads programs in 20 years time

http://film.comparethemeerkat.com/ambitiousness/


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Who's seen the new Compare the Meercat, sorry Market ad? It's another classic. Surely these ads are destined to be on the 100 all time great ads programs in 20 years time
> 
> http://film.comparethemeerkat.com/ambitiousness/


agree totally future classics


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just watched it via your link.
These ads always make me smile


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I've actually visited www.comparethemeerkats.com

How sad is that?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The best one yet thanks for the link --he is so sweet :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hobbyfan said:


> I've actually visited www.comparethemeerkats.com
> 
> How sad is that?


So have I :roll: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And I have got four meercats in my garden.

Dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And I have got four meercats in my garden.
> 
> Dave p


That's even sadder!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They keep daughters huskies aay from th efrogs in a natural pond in the garden


dave p :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got his ringtones on my phone


----------

